# Handling for the first time?



## Judasennnis (May 1, 2016)

I have a juvenile male G. Porteri whom I haven't held yet, but would like to. I also have a mature male G. Porteri, and I've held him occasionally. He seems to do okay with handling and has never bit me. But, I would like to handle Hux (my juvenile) at least once. He's a bit more aggressive and quick than my mature male though. Are there any tips on how I could safely hold him? Rose hairs are quite docile. And yes, I completely understand that tarantulas do not require being held, but I would like to. It's not like I'm taking him out every single day, this is just occasionally (probably every 3-6 months). How should I pick him up for the first time?


----------



## Toxoderidae (May 1, 2016)

If the spider shows it does NOT want to be held and does NOT want you around (aggressive actions and such) leave it alone. Seriously, they don't have brains, you can't teach them anything, and handling is just overall bad. The only times I handle is to show an arachnophobe at my house the spider, and I always make sure it's a calm spider that will ALLOW ME to hold it.

Reactions: Agree 6 | Useful 1


----------



## Draketeeth (May 1, 2016)

I think the personality of the spider should be the biggest factor in this. Your male that you say doesn't mind being handled sounds a lot more mellow than Hux. In my book, Hux does not sound like a good spider to try holding with the attributes you describe, it's too risky for both of you. 

That's just how it goes sometimes. Between my Ts there's one I'd stick my hand in with no problem. My other who is also of a docile  species? Never. It's just too fast and too willing to fang first, ask questions later. 

Maybe in a few years your juvie will grow up some and mellow out. For now, respect his personality and keep your hands clear. That's safest.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 4


----------



## Poec54 (May 1, 2016)

Roseas are not docile.  They are famous for unpredictable mood swings, becoming and remaining defensive.

This site is not pro-handling.  That's when most bites occur, & many tarantulas are injured and killed in falls, or shaken and flung when they bite the handler.  Totally pointless.

Reactions: Agree 8 | Funny 1


----------



## Chris LXXIX (May 1, 2016)

Poec54 said:


> This site is not pro-handling.


Ah ah ah ah ah, good one!


----------



## Toxoderidae (May 1, 2016)

Honestly I'm pro partying with my spiders. The poecs make perfect DJ's

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Tomoran (May 1, 2016)

Even folks who are pro handling will tell you that it depends on the temperament of the spider, and it sounds like yours is sending pretty clear signals that it's not going to tolerate it. In that case, why bother stressing it or risking a bite? As Poec said, the idea that all _G. porteri/roseas_ are docile is a myth. I have one I wouldn't think of sticking my hand in with, and there are many others who report having "psycho rosies". Temperament varies from specimen to specimen, even among commonly recognized "docile" species. Personally, if there is a chance this one will bite you, I would encourage a hands-off approach for a while. If you're like most people and are bit, you run the chance of injuring or killing the spider when you rip your hand away.

Reactions: Like 1 | Dislike 1 | Agree 3


----------



## Bemottled (May 1, 2016)

Definitely agreeing with the above posts in saying that handling is very dependant on the tarantula at hand (_hahaha at hand get it_).
Also, G. porteri/rosea, again, doesn't immediately mean it's inclined to docility. My G. porteri and I end up at odds any time I want to do so much as fill her water dish- she attacks the dish, throws up defensive postures, and tries to take things like cups and pipettes away from me. So, that being said, *always pay attention to personality over species*! (of course this line gets a little harder with OWs, I would never advocate to handle an appearingly docile OBT)

As far as handling advice, I'll quote you what I've told others-

If you do insist on handling, however, please please please learn your Ts body language before you decide to get him out. It will help so much in knowing what mood it's in, if it's okay, etc. Always err on the side of caution.

As a general rule;

Test with a paintbrush first! A light brush or tap on their bum or back legs will show you very quickly the kind of mood they're in.
Leave them alone around molting time.
If they're defensive, leave them alone.
They'll be more prone to bite/kick hairs inside their enclosure/home- try and coax them from enclosure to hand. (Unless you're a terrible person like me, and you haven't moved your T out of your cheap glass aquarium yet, and falling could hurt it; in which case, wait for a better enclosure!)
MAKE SURE YOU ARE HANDLING IN A PLACE IT CANNOT RUN OFF AND DISAPPEAR. This includes areas where it might disappear in pieces down your dog or cats gullet.
And above all, just.. *respect your T!* It's a living creature with it's own wants and whims and if you're handling it, it is _cooperating _but *not* enjoying it. Never excessively handle them. Only a few minutes at a time. The longer you have them out the more you're asking for something unfortunate to happen.

Make your own choices, but for the love of your T don't be an idiot about it.  That's all I ask.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## mistertim (May 1, 2016)

Only handle if you ask them if they're ok with it and they say "yes".

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Toxoderidae (May 1, 2016)

You always need enthusiastic consent before handling a spider. Otherwise it's considered spider rape.

Reactions: Like 1 | Dislike 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Chris LXXIX (May 1, 2016)

Toxoderidae said:


> You always need enthusiastic consent before handling a spider. Otherwise it's considered spider rape.


Aren't "handlers" sort of _Theraphosidae _registered sex offenders tout court?

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## ErinM31 (May 1, 2016)

Draketeeth said:


> I think the personality of the spider should be the biggest factor in this. Your male that you say doesn't mind being handled sounds a lot more mellow than Hux. In my book, Hux does not sound like a good spider to try holding with the attributes you describe, it's too risky for both of you.
> 
> That's just how it goes sometimes. Between my Ts there's one I'd stick my hand in with no problem. My other who is also of a docile  species? Never. It's just too fast and too willing to fang first, ask questions later.
> 
> Maybe in a few years your juvie will grow up some and mellow out. For now, respect his personality and keep your hands clear. That's safest.


I completely agree! I am far more pro-handling than most on this site, but I am 100% for respecting the tarantula and indeed, any animal. From my kitties who have a close bond with me to my tarantulas who, well, probably don't fathom me at all, I let them initiate and tell me what they are comfortable with or in the mood for. No, I don't believe tarantulas bond or wish to be held but rather are wishing to explore (my experience thus far is only with _Euathlus sp. red_ as my others are slings) but I enjoy it and even though it meant nothing to her, it was good for my soul that my little _E. red_ came out onto my arm one last time before she passed this last week.

Back to what @Draketeeth and others have said, your T's personality may change as the mature and you will be able to handle them safely, but for now, respect your T's wishes.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Abyss (May 1, 2016)

Heres my 2 cents 
Since most here seem anti-handling i will appeal to them an offer the disclaimer that i rarely handle except when nescessary as handling provides 0 benefit to the spider in any way. Anything thats not good is by definition bad imo.

That said, i sinply dont understand this irrational fear of handling i see constantly on this forum?
I have owned some highly aggresive species (i would list them but ya'll will flame me for common names an thats the only names i have mostly used for 20+ years and mostly all i know at this point. Im working on learning the others to appease folks here tho so hopefully soon i will be fluent in latin names as well) and i have never once even came close to being bitten, close to dropoing one, rarely had one bolt on me, rarely had one even atempt to use the speed some possess etc. 
in my experience, any T can/will be calm when handled IF its done respectfully. On that note, Respect and fear are seperate things and i read far all the time here. Fear of hurting the T, fear of being bitten, fear of the T bolting for the door. Fear fear fear all the time. Soome alot of you are constantly talking about handling pokies for example as if its so dangerous etc. alot of commens talk about how scared someone was when rehousing etc. i see posts about rehouses taking 30+ min or even hours........ I just dont understand it. Its never taken me more then 5-10 min to rehouse any T i have ever owned. You need to respect the T but dont fear it. Your the handler and weather you realise it or not, you can control the tempo of the rehouse and handling by your presentation, technique, and actions.

When the need arises to handle any T i simply allow the T to calmly (and at its own pace) crawl onto my hand (obviously they need gently nudged in the correct direction) then i simply slide one hand next to the other to provide a stable walking path. I always keep my eyes on the T and keep my head pointed down breathing through my nose so as not to spook the T. Same process is used when coaxing them into a cup or whatever to transfer.

Moral of the story is (in my exoerience and my opinion)
Do NOT be scared of your T. Take your time and be confident and know what your doing. Have a "game plan". Be slow, calm. 

Again, I do NOT advicate handling except when needed (not wanted). Its NOT beneficial to the T. Its NOT for the T. Handling is for you and only you but i just dont understand the hysteria surrounding OW Tarantulas? Seems some of you think they are these demonic little monsters or something that are dying for you to try to rehouse them so they can attack lol. Perhaps i have just been lucky or use a handling/moving technique most dont, i dunno.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## darkness975 (May 1, 2016)

My suggestion for handling your Tarantula?

Don't.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Lollipop 1


----------



## Lander9021 (May 1, 2016)

I don't think any theraphosidae should be labeled as "docile" more like "I'm OK for the minute so risk it if you want" but one bad moment and you will either end up with a t that is brown bread or a lovely swollen hand .

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## cold blood (May 1, 2016)

Judasennnis said:


> Rose hairs are quite docile.


Actually they're notoriously moody.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## cold blood (May 1, 2016)

Toxoderidae said:


> You always need enthusiastic consent before handling a spider. Otherwise it's considered spider rape.


C'mon, its *only* considered to be molestation.:wideyed:

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## chanda (May 1, 2016)

I'm not as anti-handling as many of the people here. I do handle _some_ of my T's occasionally - usually just a few times a year - for classroom demonstrations. While I am well aware that the tarantula derives no benefit from being held, seeing someone holding the "big, scary spider" without fear can go a long ways toward overcoming arachnophobia, especially with children who are still forming their opinions of the world around them. Of course, I also talk to the children at length while I am picking up and holding the spider, letting them know exactly what I'm doing and why, especially explaining to them what the spider is telling me with its body language - and, if one of the spiders is indicating that it does not wish to be held, explaining and respecting that, too. (That's why it's always nice to have a couple of tarantulas on deck - even if one of my girls is being difficult, I can usually find one who will be cooperative.)

As has been said, you can't rely on the "usual" temperament of a particular genus or species - or even of an individual spider. You can have two spiders of the same species, one of which will be calm and easy-going, and the other will flick hairs or go into a threat posture every time you get near it. You can also have a normally calm, cooperative spider who has days when she doesn't want anything to do with you. Spiders can change in temperament or attitude as they get older or adapt to changes in their environments - or can just be "in a mood" on any given day. 

The most important thing with your spiders is to recognize their body language and respect whatever they are telling you. If the spider does anything indicating that it wants to be left alone - whether it runs away or hides, flicks hairs, or rears up into an aggressive stance, respect what it's saying and leave it alone. That doesn't mean that you won't _ever_ be able to handle it, but it does mean that - for the moment, at least - it's not willing and should be left alone.

When you are finally ready to handle your new T, start out (assuming he's not giving you signs to the contrary) by just putting your hand flat in front of him and letting him walk across it. If that goes well, you can progress to picking him up - after he has walked onto your hand by himself - but you should never hold him more than a few inches above a solid surface such as a tabletop or floor.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## cold blood (May 1, 2016)

Abyss said:


> That said, i sinply dont understand this irrational fear of handling i see constantly on this forum?


It has nothing to do with irrational fear and much more to do with respect and the general desire for the t to remain safe and healthy....people who don't handle are not doing it because they're afraid to...lol.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 4


----------



## Toxoderidae (May 1, 2016)

cold blood said:


> C'mon, its *only* considered to be molestation.:wideyed:


Wrong! Those erroneous keepers touch those females epigastric furrow, and slather their filthy fingers all over their pouch!

Reactions: Funny 1 | Creative 1 | Lollipop 1


----------



## cold blood (May 1, 2016)

chanda said:


> While I am well aware that the tarantula derives no benefit from being held, seeing someone holding the "big, scary spider" without fear can go a long ways toward overcoming arachnophobia, especially with children who are still forming their opinions of the world around them.


Actually it gives those people a false sense of what a big hairy spider is all about..."do as I say and not as I do" is a poor form of education that more often than not leads to doing as you did and not as you said.   If something shouldn't be handled, why are we educating by handling?   To me its like a driving instructor showing how to do doughnuts in a parking lot, while telling the students that this isn't how you should be handling your automobile.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 4 | Funny 1


----------



## Abyss (May 1, 2016)

cold blood said:


> Actually it gives those people a false sense of what a big hairy spider is all about..."do as I say and not as I do" is a poor form of education that more often than not leads to doing as you did and not as you said.   If something shouldn't be handled, why are we educating by handling?   To me its like a driving instructor showing how to do doughnuts in a parking lot, while telling the students that this isn't how you should be handling your automobile.


Agreed to a point. But In my opinion there absolutly is a time/place to handle for education purposes. Fact is, if your going to own a T (or many T's) its likely that you will no doubt need to handle them at one point or another. Personally i'd prefer to be an "expert" handler rather then a "novice" when the time comes. I would much rather know what im doing then risk injury to myself or the T in the process and that comes from practice/experience. There is no substitute imo

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## cold blood (May 1, 2016)

Abyss said:


> Fact is, if your going to own a T (or many T's) its likely that you will no doubt need to handle them at one point or another.


This is something we hear a lot....its not even the first time it was mentioned in this thread alone and I'm glad you brought it up, because I chose to pass on it in my last comments.

I don't really understand this statement...in 15 years I have yet to have a single instance where I *needed* to handle any t.  I just don't get where this perceived "need" comes in.   Keep in mind, a t walking across or on you when doing maintenance or a spooked t running up your tongs onto you are *not* what I consider handling...its more inadvertent contact while the t is corralled....even that is a rare occurrence IME.   Even in those circumstances there is frequently an alternative...I use a thick paper or piece of wood that I allow them to walk on as I can manipulate that to get them back to where I need them very quickly.

Reactions: Agree 6


----------



## BorisTheSpider (May 1, 2016)

cold blood said:


> This is something we hear a lot....its not even the first time it was mentioned in this thread alone and I'm glad you brought it up, because I chose to pass on it in my last comments.
> 
> I don't really understand this statement...in 15 years I have yet to have a single instance where I *needed* to handle any t.  I just don't get where this perceived "need" comes in.   Keep in mind, a t walking across or on you when doing maintenance or a spooked t running up your tongs onto you are *not* what I consider handling...its more inadvertent contact while the t is corralled....even that is a rare occurrence IME.   Even in those circumstances there is frequently an alternative...I use a thick paper or piece of wood that I allow them to walk on as I can manipulate that to get them back to where I need them very quickly.


Agreed 100% . Handle them as you handle all venomous animals , by NOT handling them . It is just no good for them , plain and simple .

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Abyss (May 1, 2016)

cold blood said:


> This is something we hear a lot....its not even the first time it was mentioned in this thread alone and I'm glad you brought it up, because I chose to pass on it in my last comments.
> 
> I don't really understand this statement...in 15 years I have yet to have a single instance where I *needed* to handle any t.  I just don't get where this perceived "need" comes in.   Keep in mind, a t walking across or on you when doing maintenance or a spooked t running up your tongs onto you are *not* what I consider handling...its more inadvertent contact while the t is corralled....even that is a rare occurrence IME.   Even in those circumstances there is frequently an alternative...I use a thick paper or piece of wood that I allow them to walk on as I can manipulate that to get them back to where I need them very quickly.


Handle is a loose term imo.
By handle i dont nescessarily mean scooping one up with your hands. Handling to me is the simple act of "forced" intrusion meaning:
You physically go in their home for one reason or another.

This can be to rehouse, hold, clean, whatever the case may be. While i have never had a T bolt outside due to this some say it happens alot and these circumstances may require your hands to hold them (i.e. They run up your arm then back down to your hand).
This can also include traditional "handling" which most i think define as only holding with your hands.
This can be to coax them to a fdif location or whatever.

In any case, or however you choose to define "handling". My overall point above is that you font wanna be caught with your pants down so to speak. You will want to be well versed in manipulating your T's for re-housing, re-capture, or any putpose you have to intrude on them.

I also agree 100% as i said in my 20+ years with many many T's i have never had any bolt, run, jump, bite, or anything but i attribute that to lots of "handling" practice in that when i am going to rehouse, they basically cooperate fully with no issue or rarely any issue.
I cant think of many instances where there would ever be a "need" to physically remove them from enclosure and "hold" them tho so agreed on that point as well

Also i will further agree in that i will use a tool suck as a nice big flat cork bark if one does happen to scurry where i dont eant them like up an arm or whatever. 
This reinforces the point of being experienced and prepaired.


----------



## Chris LXXIX (May 1, 2016)

I'm honestly surprised (just for saying) by the fact that no one points out (before talking about, indeed, a 100% proved and right fact, like "_Theraphosidae_, or other Arachnids, doesn't need handling, they gain nothing from that" and bla bla...) that handling a venomous animal, no matter which, is a very, incredibly, ignorant & stupid thing to do.

Even a little children here would know such a utter, disgusting for a medium IQ Man/Lady (so no need for 'Mensa' one) 'Captain Obvious' logic fact, that's probably why, when i was a teen and bought my first T's here, "handling" wasn't exactly one of the questions asked to the breeder/seller 

Just like those religious US nuts who play with venomous snakes for perform their laughable religious show of "Bible & Bucks" muahahah ah ah ah ah.

"*REPEENT*!" Jesus Christ, "*REPEENT*!"  *OH-BITES-ALLAAARGH* + *Godsend *(crickets/_B.dubia_ for T's)* from the sky*!

I'm lucky because my Religion is '_Poontang_'

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## chanda (May 1, 2016)

cold blood said:


> Actually it gives those people a false sense of what a big hairy spider is all about..."do as I say and not as I do" is a poor form of education that more often than not leads to doing as you did and not as you said.   If something shouldn't be handled, why are we educating by handling?   To me its like a driving instructor showing how to do doughnuts in a parking lot, while telling the students that this isn't how you should be handling your automobile.


There are many people who have an irrational fear of spiders, insects, snakes, or other creatures. Seeing someone handle them properly can allay their fears and take them from a point of thinking that they should be killed on sight to realizing that they are living creatures who are deserving of tolerance, curiosity, and respect. Do I advocate that the children hold spiders? Of course not - and I tell them so in no uncertain terms. On the other hand, if the spiders are always kept locked behind glass, that perpetuates the myth that these are dangerous creatures that should not be tolerated within our living space.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Toxoderidae (May 1, 2016)

chanda said:


> There are many people who have an irrational fear of spiders, insects, snakes, or other creatures. Seeing someone handle them properly can allay their fears and take them from a point of thinking that they should be killed on sight to realizing that they are living creatures who are deserving of tolerance, curiosity, and respect. Do I advocate that the children hold spiders? Of course not - and I tell them so in no uncertain terms. On the other hand, if the spiders are always kept locked behind glass, that perpetuates the myth that these are dangerous creatures that should not be tolerated within our living space.


Still, it brings upon second hand thoughts. Yes, it may help them out, but it can also cause "Hey, I can hold it then" A great example I saw at an expo yesterday was a poor A. metallica that somebody was trying to hold. The booth people said "oh yeah they're harmless you can hold a spider" And the dude was manhandling a spider he was obviously uncomfortable with and was trying to get over his fear with. Had he asked that about the Haplo I ended up getting, he would've likely been in a lot of trouble. I see no pros whatsoever to handling.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## chanda (May 1, 2016)

Toxoderidae said:


> Still, it brings upon second hand thoughts. Yes, it may help them out, but it can also cause "Hey, I can hold it then" A great example I saw at an expo yesterday was a poor A. metallica that somebody was trying to hold. The booth people said "oh yeah they're harmless you can hold a spider" And the dude was manhandling a spider he was obviously uncomfortable with and was trying to get over his fear with. Had he asked that about the Haplo I ended up getting, he would've likely been in a lot of trouble. I see no pros whatsoever to handling.


There is a big difference between irresponsible handling like what you are describing at the expo and careful handling _- by someone who is experienced with the spider in question -_ in a controlled classroom environment, with dialogue about what is going on - and why it is _NOT_ something that the children should attempt themselves. 

Yes, I've seen dealers at expos who allow anybody who walks by to hold the tarantulas - and I believe that it's reckless and irresponsible of them to do so. At a recent expo I attended, many of the dealers were eager to let me hold the tarantulas I was interested in - but I turned them down because holding the spider was not necessary for me to purchase it. Likewise, at a Geography Day I participated in yesterday (with a presentation on South American tarantulas) there was another exhibitor who had a Mobile Zoo and was allowing the children to hold his rose tarantula, along with a snake, a parrot, a couple of chinchillas, and a couple of guinea pigs. Fortunately, the worst thing that happened was a dropped chinchilla made a break for freedom - but was recaptured without injury. My own spiders remained safely in their cages because - in that setting - there was no advantage to taking them out.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Haksilence (May 1, 2016)

*insert cliche anti recreational handling rant here*

with that long rant out of the way, if your specimen is showing aggression towards you then it is best to leave it be. but if you absolutely must, its best to share safe practices for your own and the tarantulas safety.

place the enclosure on the ground and pop a squat next to it, lessening the height in case your proclaimed faster specimen desides he wants to go bungie jumping without the bungie. take your paintbrush, straw or similar and tap it lightly on the abdomen, if it turns to face the disturbance put the lid back on and leave it be, if it moves a few steps away its probably calm enough. lightly prod the specimen to the edge of the enclosure and out onto your waiting hand, have your fun, then allow them to walk back off yourhand back into their enclosure, preferably in front of and facing their burrow so they can go right in to de-stress. this is probably the way that disturbs the creature the least. with safe practice the risk to the tarantula can be reduced to none and can be done with minimal stress on the creature.

i personally remain neutral on the handling issue, i dont see it as a smart activity but not really one that deserves the amount of flack it receives. i personally dont handle my specimens for all the obvious reasons, but when doing rehousals and such on my more docile specimens im not against moving them by hand, for no other reason than my own selfish enjoyment and to feel slightly more involved with my creatures. 
i have also on occasion removed a specimen to show people they are not something to be feared, but respected, i dont do this to advocate handling but more to give a little awareness to how not-scary these beautiful creatures are. its my personal opinion that this can do more harm than good, but would not do so to a large, highly impressionable, potential future owners like a childrens classroom. that is a different situation.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Walter1 (May 1, 2016)

Haksilence said:


> *insert cliche anti recreational handling rant here*
> 
> with that long rant out of the way, if your specimen is showing aggression towards you then it is best to leave it be. but if you absolutely must, its best to share safe practices for your own and the tarantulas safety.
> 
> ...


Good advice. Slightly different, I use my fore finger to prod. Onto an open palm if cage is large enough.


----------



## Haksilence (May 1, 2016)

Walter1 said:


> Good advice. Slightly different, I use my fore finger to prod. Onto an open palm if cage is large enough.


i dont advocate this at all. even the most docile of tarantulas can have a pissy day and decide they arent putting up with your crap then and there, if you prod with your finger and it decides to respond agressively it can move way faster than you can and youre gonna get tagged on the finger. granted this is unlikely, but as i mentioned i advocate safest practice possible, and safest practice is with your hands nowhere near the tarantulas until you determine how tollerant they are feeling that particular moment. 

i had an instance the other during a breeding attempt where the male finished his business and scurried away, so i placed my hand on the edge of the females enclosure to catch him, no problems, and replace him on the ground while i closed that females enclosure and prepared the next females. i handled the specimen to introduce him to the next females enclosure, another good attempt, rinse repeat from the previous. i closed up the females enclosure then went back to him to get him back home and he was not having it, full threat posture and charging, had to actually guide him to the lid of his enclosure and theninto the enclosure itsself to get him back safely. tarantulas can change their mind at any time, they are WILD ANIMALS.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Walter1 (May 1, 2016)

Haksilence said:


> i dont advocate this at all. even the most docile of tarantulas can have a pissy day and decide they arent putting up with your crap then and there, if you prod with your finger and it decides to respond agressively it can move way faster than you can and youre gonna get tagged on the finger. granted this is unlikely, but as i mentioned i advocate safest practice possible, and safest practice is with your hands nowhere near the tarantulas until you determine how tollerant they are feeling that particular moment.
> 
> i had an instance the other during a breeding attempt where the male finished his business and scurried away, so i placed my hand on the edge of the females enclosure to catch him, no problems, and replace him on the ground while i closed that females enclosure and prepared the next females. i handled the specimen to introduce him to the next females enclosure, another good attempt, rinse repeat from the previous. i closed up the females enclosure then went back to him to get him back home and he was not having it, full threat posture and charging, had to actually guide him to the lid of his enclosure and theninto the enclosure itsself to get him back safely. tarantulas can change their mind at any time, they are WILD ANIMALS.


Two issues. First are breeding males. High strung and scared. A touch could be by that of an attacking female. For the rest of mine, I use my finger so that there is no surprise as to what lies next. These are for for individuals of my discretion. I note this as a 'how to' by me, not a 'pro-handle v anti-handle.


----------



## Venom1080 (May 1, 2016)

whats with people and even wanting to handle spiders? why is it so tempting?? get a different pet if you want to handle so much.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 5


----------



## Abyss (May 1, 2016)

Walter1 said:


> Two issues. First are breeding males. High strung and scared. A touch could be by that of an attacking female. For the rest of mine, I use my finger so that there is no surprise as to what lies next. These are for for individuals of my discretion. I note this as a 'how to' by me, not a 'pro-handle v anti-handle.


Note*
Using finger is never good practice under any corcumstances with any T.

Thats why we have tools
i.e. Paintbrush, feather, rubber tip to gs, etc etc etc

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Chris LXXIX (May 1, 2016)

Venom1080 said:


> whats with people and even wanting to handle spiders? why is it so tempting?


Well, T's are way cheaper and available than portable console/smartphones/tablets etc nor they are a: "That's not mine! I haven't ordered one!" some strange sex pleasure toy.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Walter1 (May 1, 2016)

Chris LXXIX said:


> Well, T's are way cheaper and available than portable console/smartphones/tablets etc nor they are a: "That's not mine! I haven't ordered one!" some strange sex pleasure toy.


Well Venom, thank you for reducing me to people who should keep something else because they don't conform to your sensibilities. You're free to never handle your Ts and get no judgment at all from me, and I'm free to handle for reasons I see fit and pay no mind to your judgment, or, for that matter, to Chris' insult about sex toys.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## cold blood (May 1, 2016)

Abyss said:


> This can be to rehouse, hold, clean, whatever the case may be. While i have never had a T bolt outside due to this some say it happens alot and these circumstances may require your hands to hold them (i.e. They run up your arm then back down to your hand).
> This can also include traditional "handling" which most i think define as only holding with your hands.
> This can be to coax them to a fdif location or whatever.
> 
> In any case, or however you choose to define "handling". My overall point above is that you font wanna be caught with your pants down so to speak. You will want to be well versed in manipulating your T's for re-housing, re-capture, or any putpose you have to intrude on them.


The first part, agreed, the term is often thought of in a different manner by different people, which was why I quantified how I viewed it.  But I see that as part of the issue when these arguments come up as everybody has completely different views sometimes on the basic subject.

As for the last part...a spider does *not* have to be walking on you for you to learn how to manipulate your t to move in certain directions or manners...in fact, learning by handling is the worse way to learn such a thing IMO....I see handling, and learning how to "manipulate your ts for re-housing, re-capture...", as completely unrelated.....Most of the people in the hobby that are the very best at this, do *not* handle them to get good as this skill.



chanda said:


> There are many people who have an irrational fear of spiders, insects, snakes, or other creatures. Seeing someone handle them properly can allay their fears and take them from a point of thinking that they should be killed on sight to realizing that they are living creatures who are deserving of tolerance, curiosity, and respect. Do I advocate that the children hold spiders? Of course not - and I tell them so in no uncertain terms. On the other hand, if the spiders are always kept locked behind glass, that perpetuates the myth that these are dangerous creatures that should not be tolerated within our living space.


Hey you are preaching to the choir, *I* used to be one of those irrational individuals...handling or watching someone handle was not in the least bit re-assurring for me, in fact despite my attempt to act normally, it really just *increased* my anxiety, and I know for a fact I am not alone on this as I have talked to many people with a similar fear of spiders and other animals (like snakes).   For me, and many others I know, the best way to ease the fear is through long term observation in a situation deemed "safe" for the fearful one.   



Venom1080 said:


> whats with people and even wanting to handle spiders? why is it so tempting?? get a different pet if you want to handle so much.


I don't get it either, but people are very different and we see things very differently very often, which is a good thing, because the world would be a boring place if everyone had the same opinions or views on everything.  

I don't handle, and will discourage others from doing so, but ultimately its their own choice....a lot of this handling banter is good (even if it may not always seem so) because a lot of people just into the hobby often think that its the way of the hobby and expected...still others will gain the education to realize the amount of things that can go wrong, and therefore make better decisions as to when, where and how they choose to handle.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Love 1


----------



## Chris LXXIX (May 1, 2016)

Walter1 said:


> or, for that matter, to Chris' insult about sex toys.


Disclaimer (lol):
- speaking for my part only

Oh, c'mon now, man. That was only a joke comparison. If you were offended by that, then accept my apologies, but "Insult" ? No, that wasn't my "goal". Is everything an insult, or viewed like that, in the world of today, btw?

Both of those things i've mentioned (lol) seems to be 'handled' by someone. Just that one/s are appareantly made for that purpose, T's not.

You want to handle your T's? Fine, for me. Seriously. Just like i will continue to say that "handling" (no matter which, no matter how "docile" nor weak venom one) venomous animals (or poisonous creatures/things etc) is a complete stupid thing to do in the first place, for that i grew up, thank God!, in a "world" were those things were a 'Captain Obvious' things to understand, without (unwanted, nasty... name one) 'bad' first hand experiences.

That's all.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Bemottled (May 1, 2016)

Venom1080 said:


> whats with people and even wanting to handle spiders? why is it so tempting?? get a different pet if you want to handle so much.


This!
I got a ball python for handling. She loves being out and about (or snuggled up in my jacket) and I feel much more relaxed handling her.
As for my Ts- I see no reason to handle them and always keep catch cups handy (they're all over my room) so I'm never forced into a situation where I need to handle.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Poec54 (May 1, 2016)

There is no reason to ever 'have' handle a tarantula.  2/3's of my collection is OW's, and none have ever been held.  If you 'need' to handle your spiders at any point, your techniques need some work. 

Handling for demonstrations is a two-edged sword; it will calm some people's fears, but it also sends the message that these are pets to hold.  In spite of anything said to the contrary (which will be forgotten by the time they get home), bottom line is that they saw someone hold a tarantula and some will want to do it themselves, with no regard for the species defensiveness or venom.  The 'Do as I say, not as I do' doesn't work.  You did it, they can do it.  Several decades ago handling as no big deal as there were very few species in the hobby, and tropicals and OW's were scarce.  No one ever dreamed there could be bans, and there was no YouTube for idiots to film stunts for the world to see.

That's all changed.  Most of the species in the hobby today are tropical, colorful, high strung and fast.  Some are very defensive and a number have strong venoms.  There are various regulations and bans on tarantulas around the world.  Read bite reports, there's a number of people that have gone to emergency rooms with tarantula bites.  We're not in Kansas anymore.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 4


----------



## Abyss (May 1, 2016)

cold blood said:


> The first part, agreed, the term is often thought of in a different manner by different people, which was why I quantified how I viewed it.  But I see that as part of the issue when these arguments come up as everybody has completely different views sometimes on the basic subject.
> 
> As for the last part...a spider does *not* have to be walking on you for you to learn how to manipulate your t to move in certain directions or manners...in fact, learning by handling is the worse way to learn such a thing IMO....I see handling, and learning how to "manipulate your ts for re-housing, re-capture...", as completely unrelated.....Most of the people in the hobby that are the very best at this, do *not* handle them to get good as this skill.
> 
> ...


^^^Yup, all that^^^
Again its handling definition. I refer to my previous description of what handling is to me. I definatly dont mean folks need to pick up an play fetch with their T's in order to learn how to handle. I mean exactly as we have both described for rehousing etc.
Agreed fully

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## mistertim (May 1, 2016)

cold blood said:


> This is something we hear a lot....its not even the first time it was mentioned in this thread alone and I'm glad you brought it up, because I chose to pass on it in my last comments.
> 
> I don't really understand this statement...in 15 years I have yet to have a single instance where I *needed* to handle any t.  I just don't get where this perceived "need" comes in.   Keep in mind, a t walking across or on you when doing maintenance or a spooked t running up your tongs onto you are *not* what I consider handling...its more inadvertent contact while the t is corralled....even that is a rare occurrence IME.   Even in those circumstances there is frequently an alternative...I use a thick paper or piece of wood that I allow them to walk on as I can manipulate that to get them back to where I need them very quickly.


Well that is just getting into semantics about what "handling" is. IMO it can be a good thing to understand what it feels like to have a tarantula on you because it will help you learn how to remain calm and not freak out if/when you're doing a rehousing, etc and one runs onto you. If you have no experience at all in having a tarantula walking on you and understanding what it feels like and how to keep calm to not spook it you're probably more likely to freak out and injure it (or get yourself bit). Note that I'm not advocating handling just for the hell of it all the time, just that I can see the benefit of at least knowing what it feels like so it can help you stay calm in the event of an inadvertent handling (which is pretty much what mine have been).



Abyss said:


> My overall point above is that you font wanna be caught with your pants down so to speak.


Actually, Poec54 has literally had his pants down, IIRC. Then again that was because he had to remove them when a Pokie ran out onto him and up his pant legs. 

lol



Walter1 said:


> Good advice. Slightly different, I use my fore finger to prod. Onto an open palm if cage is large enough.


Bad idea. Not only could the T not be in the mood for your nonsense, but it could also think your finger is prey. Always use a tool to (gently) prod and manipulate at first. I use a paintbrush or a bendy straw.



Venom1080 said:


> whats with people and even wanting to handle spiders? why is it so tempting?? get a different pet if you want to handle so much.


I think some of it is just fascination with such interesting animals and some is the fact that it feels pretty interesting. Different strokes and all.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Venom1080 (May 1, 2016)

Bemottled said:


> This!
> I got a ball python for handling. She loves being out and about (or snuggled up in my jacket) and I feel much more relaxed handling her.
> As for my Ts- I see no reason to handle them and always keep catch cups handy (they're all over my room) so I'm never forced into a situation where I need to handle.


thank you! theres plenty of awesome exotic pets more suited to handling than Ts!

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Venom1080 (May 1, 2016)

Chris LXXIX said:


> Well, T's are way cheaper and available than portable console/smartphones/tablets etc nor they are a: "That's not mine! I haven't ordered one!" some strange sex pleasure toy.


i dont understand half of what you say sometimes.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Venom1080 (May 1, 2016)

Walter1 said:


> Well Venom, thank you for reducing me to people who should keep something else because they don't conform to your sensibilities. You're free to never handle your Ts and get no judgment at all from me, and I'm free to handle for reasons I see fit and pay no mind to your judgment, or, for that matter, to Chris' insult about sex toys.


if you want a response, reply to MY post. feel free to do what you want with your Ts, its not me whos gonna pay for it.


----------



## cold blood (May 1, 2016)

mistertim said:


> Well that is just getting into semantics about what "handling" is. IMO it can be a good thing to understand what it feels like to have a tarantula on you because it will help you learn how to remain calm and not freak out if/when you're doing a rehousing, etc and one runs onto you. If you have no experience at all in having a tarantula walking on you and understanding what it feels like and how to keep calm to not spook it you're probably more likely to freak out and injure it (or get yourself bit). Note that I'm not advocating handling just for the hell of it all the time, just that I can see the benefit of at least knowing what it feels like so it can help you stay calm in the event of an inadvertent handling (which is pretty much what mine have been).
> 
> 
> 
> ...


See to me the difference is quite obvious and I think it is to most, but the issue often arises when someone is being taught not to handle and they point to inadvertent handling as their example (but you did it or this guy did it), jumbling things all up on the forums as one misunderstanding is compounded by the next.

Handling, in the terms in which people that advocate not handling, is simple, its any time you open an enclosure for the expressed *intent* of holding your t.

If you opened the top without ever intending to handle, any contact is not wanted and thereby, inadvertent and merely manipulation to return it to the enclosure.

I don't think the feel of a t walking on you is really going to be the over the top thing to spook you, the speed will do that and it will be enough of a surprise that you may not even notice the feel right away.   A t walking on you really isn't an  feeling IMO.   The bad reactions come from incredible speed often combined with surprise, not because the feeling of a ts foot was just too much

This is my opinion anyway, and I hear where you are coming from, and I think its the same basic place, I just felt the need to further explain as its been such a decent debate for once (this doesn't mean the end of the world is near, does it??)

As much as I don't think the feeling is a shocking one, I do agree with your last sentence completely.

Reactions: Agree 3 | Love 1


----------



## mistertim (May 1, 2016)

That's fair and I can see your point about the speed. Nothing but experience is going to prepare you for the speed of something like a Pokie or other OW tarantulas (or NWs like Psalmos and Taps). And yeah, there is a big difference between handling with the intent of handling and handling with the intent of simply getting your spider back to where it is supposed to be if it does a runner onto you.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Chris LXXIX (May 1, 2016)

Venom1080 said:


> i dont understand half of what you say sometimes.


Cool

Reactions: Funny 1 | Lollipop 1


----------



## ErinM31 (May 1, 2016)

Walter1 said:


> Well Venom, thank you for reducing me to people who should keep something else because they don't conform to your sensibilities. You're free to never handle your Ts and get no judgment at all from me, and I'm free to handle for reasons I see fit and pay no mind to your judgment.


I couldn't agree more. Don't mind other people's... dare I say, extreme views on the subject. I have no desire to handle all of my pets (the less I handle my urchins, the better, lol, although I do know how to if necessary) and don't expect to handle all of my tarantulas but some species I obtained largely because they are minimally venomous and have a reputation for handling handling well.  They are your tarantulas; only be mindful of each individual's disposition and what their body language is telling you and do not force a situation where either of you is uncomfortable. They are wild animals acting on instinct. You are responsible for both their safety and your own.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Bambu (May 1, 2016)

Just skimmed this thread, sorry if any of this is redundant or I missed something crucial.

So, I probably made a mistake by handling my PZB for a re-house today then, my bad.

I mean, I was gentle and eased her into my hand and immediately went to her new enclosure to let her crawl into on her own, but I guess I was a bit caught in the moment and didn't plan correctly. I'll be buying a paintbrush and small container for rehousing today I suppose.

On the plus side, I now have no doubt my arachnophobia is completely conquered, so that's nice. Not sure if it was worth the risk, but it feels nice.


----------



## Poec54 (May 1, 2016)

Venom1080 said:


> i dont understand half of what you say sometimes.



I chalk it up to him being Italian.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Funny 3 | Lollipop 1


----------



## Judasennnis (May 3, 2016)

Poec54 said:


> Roseas are not docile.  They are famous for unpredictable mood swings, becoming and remaining defensive.
> 
> This site is not pro-handling.  That's when most bites occur, & many tarantulas are injured and killed in falls, or shaken and flung when they bite the handler.  Totally pointless.


I would not hold any tarantula if I didn't know my reaction to the bite. I have been bitten three times (not by my T's), so I have acquired a sense of calmness. Also, Hux does not show aggression signs when my hand is near him.


----------



## Judasennnis (May 3, 2016)

cold blood said:


> Actually they're notoriously moody.


None of mine have been, which is why I have this thought. Out of all T's i've held, they have been the most calm.


----------



## Poec54 (May 3, 2016)

Judasennnis said:


> I would not hold any tarantula if I didn't know my reaction to the bite. I have been bitten three times (not by my T's), so I have acquired a sense of calmness.


 
Your calmness hasn't been fully tested.  Sometimes tarantulas will bite the hand/arm they're walking on.  Some will hang on when they bite.  Some will suddenly get spooked and run up your arm and onto your back.  I've had arboreals run out during cage transfers and go_ inside my shirt_.  You are not prepared for all the potential outcomes.


----------



## Poec54 (May 3, 2016)

Judasennnis said:


> None of mine have been, which is why I have this thought. Out of all T's i've held, they have been the most calm.


 
If you've been around here for long, you'll have seen a number of posts about how 'calm' roseas have _suddenly, and permanently_ changed personalities and become very defensive, standing in threat poses and attempting to bite.  Yours is not exempt from this happening.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## darkness975 (May 3, 2016)

My "Rose Hair" (G porteri) has an explosive feeding response. A slight tap on the back side prompts a lightning fast 180 degree turn with her fangs sunk deep into whatever touched her. Using your finger to "Test" a Tarantula's mood is not a good idea. 

I do not handle my invertebrates. Not out of fear but out of respect. I would never own an animal I was afraid to touch if some strange dire circumstance occurred. I keep catch cups handy.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Haksilence (May 3, 2016)

darkness975 said:


> My "Rose Hair" (G porteri) has an explosive feeding response. A slight tap on the back side prompts a lightning fast 180 degree turn with her fangs sunk deep into whatever touched her. Using your finger to "Test" a Tarantula's mood is not a good idea.
> 
> I do not handle my invertebrates. Not out of fear but out of respect. I would never own an animal I was afraid to touch if some strange dire circumstance occurred. I keep catch cups handy.


Thus, the finger method is never a good idea

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## mistertim (May 3, 2016)

Haksilence said:


> Thus, the finger method is never a good idea


That's what she said.

Thanks, I'll be here all week. Don't forget to tip your waiter or waitress!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2 | Lollipop 1


----------



## Haksilence (May 3, 2016)

mistertim said:


> That's what she said.
> 
> Thanks, I'll be here all week. Don't forget to tip your waiter or waitress!


I know it was directed at the OP advocating prodding with the finger. 
I was agreeing with that poster lol


----------



## Judasennnis (May 3, 2016)

darkness975 said:


> My "Rose Hair" (G porteri) has an explosive feeding response. A slight tap on the back side prompts a lightning fast 180 degree turn with her fangs sunk deep into whatever touched her. Using your finger to "Test" a Tarantula's mood is not a good idea.
> 
> I do not handle my invertebrates. Not out of fear but out of respect. I would never own an animal I was afraid to touch if some strange dire circumstance occurred. I keep catch cups handy.


Hux does as well. I wouldn't be foolish enough to use my finger haha. Someone suggested a paint brush, which I think I'll go with.


----------



## Judasennnis (May 3, 2016)

I am also not afraid of Hux, I'm not scared of his bite or his actions. I just want to know in cases of necessity how to properly handle him. This isn't for fun.


----------



## Judasennnis (May 3, 2016)

Poec54 said:


> If you've been around here for long, you'll have seen a number of posts about how 'calm' roseas have _suddenly, and permanently_ changed personalities and become very defensive, standing in threat poses and attempting to bite.  Yours is not exempt from this happening.


I'm aware, but again, getting bitten is no problem. I'm just wondering the safest way to handle in cases of need. I don't want to do this often at all.


----------



## Judasennnis (May 3, 2016)

Poec54 said:


> Your calmness hasn't been fully tested.  Sometimes tarantulas will bite the hand/arm they're walking on.  Some will hang on when they bite.  Some will suddenly get spooked and run up your arm and onto your back.  I've had arboreals run out during cage transfers and go_ inside my shirt_.  You are not prepared for all the potential outcomes.


I've had worse than tarantulas get me. Not a leisurely activity, but just in case. I want to be somewhat comfortable with him.


----------



## Venom1080 (May 3, 2016)

eh, i dont like or agree with handling Ts. but if forced to, i guess it can be useful to know how. when forced to, i usually "free handle", prodding the spider onto my hand with a object. try to make your hand seem part of the terrain, dont move or twitch your fingers, that might trigger a bite. theres really no set rules to free handling, just dont get bit. theres another method called the "pinch method" or something like that. gently pinch with your pointer finger and thumb between legs 2 and 3 or 3 and 4 on the Ts carapace, dont squeeze too hard obviously. works best with tolerant species.


----------



## Walter1 (May 3, 2016)

Never for you.


----------



## darkness975 (May 3, 2016)

Judasennnis said:


> I'm aware, but again, getting bitten is no problem. I'm just wondering the safest way to handle in cases of need. I don't want to do this often at all.


My advice? Keep a catch cup or several handy.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Oumriel (May 4, 2016)

Poec54 said:


> Roseas are not docile.  They are famous for unpredictable mood swings, becoming and remaining defensive.
> 
> This site is not pro-handling.  That's when most bites occur, & many tarantulas are injured and killed in falls, or shaken and flung when they bite the handler.  Totally pointless.


Agree, handling is simply selfish on the persons part.  People handle their Ts for their their own wants with out any consideration of the needs or wants of the animal.  If you want something small and fluffy get a hamster, you can even clicker train a hamster.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Judasennnis (May 4, 2016)

I tried the paintbrush method while he was sitting halfway in his hide and he did not like it at all, I didn't even touch him, just say it there in front of him and he was quick to strike right on the spot. I have 2 catch cups handy. I won't be holding him haha, he was pissed and showed much tarantula aggression. He's an angsty teen, I'll try again when he's finally mature. I'll stick to cups for now and awhile.


----------



## Judasennnis (May 4, 2016)

darkness975 said:


> My advice? Keep a catch cup or several handy.


Will do, I'll stick to that haha.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

